# Anyone have a GP-100 in .327 Federal Magnum



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Please advise how satisfied or disappointed you are with it, how well it shoots and performs. Mainly asking if you would recommend it? Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I cannot recommend or say any thing negative about GP-100 in .327 Federal Magnum. I have a good friend who has one in .38 and he loves it.
I do question why go with a less popular caliber that may be harder to find and possibly more expensive to buy? My tastes lean towards calibers that can be bought at any sports shop and in many weights and flavors.

GW


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I cannot recommend or say any thing negative about GP-100 in .327 Federal Magnum. I have a good friend who has one in .38 and he loves it.
> I do question why go with a less popular caliber that may be harder to find and possibly more expensive to buy? My tastes lean towards calibers that can be bought at any sports shop and in many weights and flavors.
> 
> GW


+1


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

I do not disagree with you concerning the .327 Federal Magnum but I do have a high regard for this and the lesser loading that this chamber will shoot, I hope it will catch on eventually. I'm not giving up on it yet and found a Ruger Distributor closeout and will hope to be able to own one soon. Appreciate hearing your opinions.


----------

